

Bootstrap... http://yourstory.com/2014/04/bootstrap-entrepreneur-thumb-rules/ - chiefnixer

A. Bootstrap till you are bankrupt. 
B. Use open source to solve your problems. 
C. Don’t follow the herd.  
D. Democratize enterprise problems.
E. Never hesitate to sneak inside startup conferences.
G. Sell whatever you have.  
I. Attract premium school talent 
J. Do not clutter your organization with hierarchy.
K. Pay your employees for performance; not for loyalty. 
L. Don’t hesitate to ask reputed industry seniors to consider an advisory or formal role. 
M. Always look for partnerships, even with competitors.
N. Become a member of industry associations and try to attend their meetings.
O. Network, Network, Network. 
P. Develop a very thick skin 
Q. Always have your heart in the right place. 
R. Own the defeats all alone. 
S. Be always on the move if there’s a scope for getting leads. 
T. Travel cheap. Stay low cost. 
U. Sell the product and the vision to your family first 
V. Talk only with people who appreciate the risk that you are taking in terms of your time and career. 
W. Avoid gossip like the plague it is. 
X.  Always work in black and white.  
Y. Be upfront. Straight talk always clears the air. 
Z. Lastly, remember that innovation is not only about the product. It’s applicable to everything we do
======
chiefnixer
[http://yourstory.com/2014/04/bootstrap-entrepreneur-thumb-
ru...](http://yourstory.com/2014/04/bootstrap-entrepreneur-thumb-rules/)

